# Ho Scale Hand Made Slow Motion Switch Engine



## ktuzunalp (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

Here is the new handmade slow motion switch engine added on my layout:





Cheers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd bet most of our members would like to see how the
under the table machine works. Can you get good
clear video of that? Also, describe the parts you
used to create the machine.

Don


----------



## ktuzunalp (May 9, 2013)

DonR said:


> I'd bet most of our members would like to see how the
> under the table machine works. Can you get good
> clear video of that? Also, describe the parts you
> used to create the machine.
> ...


Ok Don, here is what is going on under the table (I would suggest watching it from Youtube for larger view):





Main parts are:
-3 Volts used Walkman motor,
-Reduction gear unit,
-Rubber belt between the motor and the gear unit,
-Two position 6 pin electric switch,
-Two suitable size micro-switches,
-Fishing line in gray colour,
-Hand made auto-stop lever, made out of excess rail of a flexible track, copper wire soldered for fulcrum on one end, drilled for the fishing line entry on the other end. 
-1.5 Volts battery,
-A resistor attached to the battery for decreasing the voltage, 
-Tension spring attached to the switch, providing the counter force, soft enough to avoid wear of the fishing line, hard enough to press the micro switch on the other side,
-Small brass pulleys (optional),
-Old computer cables for wiring,
-Brass nails for fixing pulleys, micro-switches and the fulcrum of the auto-stop lever. 

Examples of some of the parts used:


Kamil


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't know what is happening. Can't get the Youtube vids to
display or play.

Can you post the Youtube link.

Don


----------



## ktuzunalp (May 9, 2013)

DonR said:


> Don't know what is happening. Can't get the Youtube vids to
> display or play.
> 
> Can you post the Youtube link.
> ...


Ok Don, it seemed working on my display; here is the link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPKRV5Yz20Q


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought a switch engine was a smaller locomotive. Isn't this a turnout control motor?


----------



## ktuzunalp (May 9, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> I thought a switch engine was a smaller locomotive. Isn't this a turnout control motor?


Exactly.


----------

